# Young girl work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

A different style! :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

That's a long neck.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

fast drawing style at normal tablet on MS paint.:wink:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I like this one, I think because it looks more like a drawing than some of you other pieces. I like the free flowing style.


----------

